# Best Resource for "Bible Difficulties"



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2008)

Are there any solid reference books out there for "Bible Difficulties"?

I know there's this: Amazon.com: New International Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties: Jr., Gleason L. Archer: Books

But I wouldn't want to buy it if there is a more thorough resource that has researched the standard "difficulties" that people run across. I'm not usually looking for these kind of things but I had a question from a fellow member recently that was a bit off the wall that I didn't have the time to research.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

You should probably steer clear of Peter Enns' book.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

I've seen several resources on the "hard sayings" of Jesus over the years, including Sproul audio that I just noticed in Tabletalk. 

I would imagine that most good commentaries will address difficult passages.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 4, 2008)

Gleason Archer was a marvel in his day. The man knew something like 26 or 27 languages. I disagree with his position on creation, but he was a strong inerrantist and a decent OT scholar. 

I prefer the IVP book, *Hard Sayings of the Bible*. Peter Davids, F.F. Bruce, Walter Kaiser, and Manfred Brauch make for a very up-to-date book. Again, I do not agree with all of their exegetical judgments. Still, it is a fine volume to own. 

Actually, the Kaiser book and Archer volume are both worth having.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Semper!

I'm almost afraid to add my two cents. You are highly educated and a USMC Officer. I'm just a little dweeby peon compared to you. (Here it comes) But I've been on the struggling end of some of these issues and wanted to add a little. I actually waited a while to see if anybody was going to say what I wanted to say when I saw your thread, but since nobody did, I'm stepping forward to add a little.

After I read the Bible, I really didn't have too many. But the Pastor who was discipling me would make me work through them on my own. He would add a few words, point me to exact passages that spoke on the subject, and listen when I presented my solutions. He was an Arminian, but he also helped me when I was drifting toward's Calvinism to use the Bible to justify what I was saying. I also found R.C. Sproul helpful. (On a personal note, I had to struggle with the fact that people who don't take the Bible literally as God's word can be saved.)

Anyway, good luck on your endeavor, and I hope you don't mind me adding a little to the conversation. Whoo-rah Sir!


----------



## MW (Apr 4, 2008)

Matthew Poole's commentary will usually suggest a variety of resolutions and provide opinion on the best one.


----------



## Zadok (Apr 4, 2008)

The only book known to me that specifically deals with "difficulties" is one by J W Haley entitled "Alleged discrepancies of the Bible". I have found it a helpful book, although (as with any book) one would demur with some of his offered solutions.

Just my , for what its worth.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Are there any solid reference books out there for "Bible Difficulties"?



Yes, he is called Matthew Winzer.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 4, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Are there any solid reference books out there for "Bible Difficulties"?
> 
> John Calvin is reliable. He often raises the difficulties where none would suspect them before demolishing legitimate objections, so-called. Having read countless commentaries (as well as airy comments) he is unique and never shirks any issues.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 4, 2008)

> Matthew Poole's commentary will usually suggest a variety of resolutions and provide opinion on the best one.



I love my three-volume Poole's Commentary and turn to it almost as often as the PB when I have questions. Poole's answer is usually quite clear.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > Matthew Poole's commentary will usually suggest a variety of resolutions and provide opinion on the best one.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my three-volume Poole's Commentary and turn to it almost as often as the PB when I have questions. Poole's answer is usually quite clear.



Strange you should mention that for I just got a 3-volume set of Matthew Poole today from James Dickson Books in Scotland. I sold my original set 2 years ago as I found him boring when trying to read him consecutively through a book. However, when I was writing my latest book, I found him useful when referencing individual verses, and so it is nice to have him back on my shelves again.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Matthew Poole's commentary will usually suggest a variety of resolutions and provide opinion on the best one.




So does Gill but he probably got it from Matthew Poole. LOL

I had Gleason Archer's book years ago and found it very insightful. But I have come to find Gill to be an excellent resource also.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew Poole's commentary will usually suggest a variety of resolutions and provide opinion on the best one.
> ...



John Gill is an excellent commentator; what I like about him is that you can sit down and read consecutively through a book with him, whereas if you tired to do that with Matthew Poole, it would bore you to tears.


----------

